# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Βρέθηκε περιστέρι, περιοχή...π.κοκκινιά

## mark

Ένα φεύγει, ένα έρχεται...Το cockatielάκι μου δυστυχώς δεν ξανακούστηκε,ωστόσο την Τετάρτη το βράδυ με περίμενε μια έκπληξη στη βεράντα.Ένα περιστέρι κουρνιασμένο στο καναπεδάκι.Το πήρα μέσα (σε ξεχωριστό δωμάτιο από τα πουλάκια μου εννοείται), καθώς είδα ότι είχε και δαχτυλίδι και υπέθεσα ότι έφυγε από κάποιον από τους πολλούς περιστεράδες στη γειτονιά. Το επόμενο πρωί (χθες) πήρα το σπιτονοικοκύρη(-περιστερά), ο οποίος με πληροφόρησε ότι κάποιος τα έχει αμολήσει (είναι 4-5) επειδή είναι άρρωστα.Με συμβούλεψε μάλιστα να το διώξω να μην μου κολλήσει τα παπαγαλάκια. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά, ίσως και η πρόσφατη εμπειρία με το Γυπάκι μου (για όσους ξέρουν), δεν μου πήγαινε να το διώξω..Πήγα και αγόρασα τροφή και το πήγα το απόγευμα στον πτηνίατρο. (Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από περιστέρια).Τελικά το πουλί έχει μύκητες στον πρόλοβο, μου έγραψε και ένα σιρόπι αντιμυκητιασικό. Μου είπε ότι είναι πάρα πολύ αδυνατισμένο (μου έδειξε κι έπιασα κι εγώ την "καρίνα", αφήστε τα χάλι), αλλά αν το προλάβουμε με το φάρμακο θα τη γλιτώσει. Έτσι λοιπόν έχω ένα καινούριο φιλοξενούμενο..Είπα λοιπόν να βάλω κι ένα ποστ, περισσότερο μήπως έχει κανένας καμιά επιπλέον συμβουλή, και όχι τόσο για να βρω τον ιδιοκτήτη, αφού αν είναι αλήθεια τα παραπάνω, δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα ήθελα να το δω να επιστρέφει στο σπίτι του..Αυτά, συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ αυτό..

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρκέλλα μπράβο  για τη φροντίδα και τη προσπάθεια σου να γίνει καλά !!!!
Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει και να γίνει τελείως καλά !!!

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι να γινει καλα το μικρο!!!!!!!!! μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## mark

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, αλλά δεν ξέρω, δεν το βλέπω να τρώει και πολύ..Σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να πάρω καμιά κρέμα να το ταΐσω?κάποιο προϊόν για νεοσσούς περιστέρια? και μάλλον το έχω ανοίξει σε λάθος σημείο το thread, μάλλον έπρεπε στις ασθένειες στη φάρμα..?

----------


## vagelis76

Το μετέφερα Μαρκέλλα στη Φάρμα οπότε είμαστε οκ !!!

Μόνο του δηλαδή δε τσιμπάει καλαμπόκι και σταράκι????

----------


## Marilenaki

μπορει επειδη ειναι πολυ αδυνατισμενο και ταλαιπωρημενο να εχει κακοπαρει και να μην τρωει ή να μην τρωει οσο θα επρεπε.
εχω μεγαλωσει μωρα περιστερακια με κρεμα για παπαγαλους την exact της katee (το γραφει και επισημα οτι κανει ΑΝΙΜΑ) καθως μαζι με αυτην εδινα και διαφορα οσπρια σιταρακι και λιγη παπαγαλινη. 

*Δεκαοχτουράκια – περιστεράκια*
Μεγαλώνουν μια χαρά με exact. Πρέπει να γεμίζει 3-4 φορές τη μέρα ο πρόλοβός τους με κρέμα.

http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...id=225&lang=el

η προσπαθεια που κανεις για να το βοηθησεις ειναι αξιεπαινη και με το παραπανω.
Αν φοβασαι ομως οτι μπορει να μην τα καταφερει επειδη ειναι πολυ αδυνατο ή οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι παραπανω γιαυτο μπορεις να το πας και στην ΑΝΙΜΑ να το βοηθησουν.

----------


## mark

Δεν τα καταφερε παιδια το πουλάκι.. το βρήκα χθες το βράδυ λίγο μετά που έγραψα το τελευταίο post..Ίσως αν το είχα βρει 2-3 μέρες νωρίτερα κάτι να γινόταν, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται ήταν ήδη μη αναστρέψιμη η κατάσταση..Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ, αλλά έχω θυμώσει και μ' αυτόν τον τύπο που τα αμόλησε.Δεν το καταλαβαίνω, υποτίθεται ότι έχει αυτά τα ζώα γιατί τα αγαπάει, πώς διώχνει μερικά για να μην κολλήσουν και τα υπόλοιπα, χωρίς να ξέρει καν τι έχουν?Με 3,5 ευρώ θα τα είχε σώσει όλα..Τέλος πάντων κρίμα..

----------


## zack27

Πολυ κριμα!!!!τουλαχιστον προσπαθησες!!!

----------

